# White house gun survey Backfires



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

This is a survey the White House took.
I wounder why they don't talk about it

White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: ?Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims?

How can anyone think that arming law biding citizens would't lower crime?
I just don't think a "Gun free zone sticker" will do the trick


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Too funny! But they'll just lie about the findings or make stuff up to further their agenda. These people are like chihuahua's, they're scared of everything, they don't know what they're barking at and they never shut the hell up.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The antis can not have the truth known by the sheeple.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Won't madder they will just change the facts to say what they want.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


>


OMG, I can see Barrack's Face on the center of the "O"!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Inside the O!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 is right. The liberals will never let silly insignificant things like facts get in the way of their agenda.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Just like the book More Guns Less Crime.....


----------

